# Carbon Filter for DIY CO2



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

As most everyone is familiar with DIY CO2, it is known that an unfortunate by-product is a strange goopy substance that coats the diffuser/airstone/method of injection. However, is it possible to create an air filter inline to reduce this unsightly mess? I will be swapping by pressurized CO2 system to a much larger show tank, but at 8wpg over my nano (40w over 5gal.), CO2 injection is a must. So I will be transferrinig back to DIY until I can afford a paintball system. I'll let everyone know how it turns out, or if there's anyone out there who wishes to improve on the design, feel free to have at!

Here it is, simple:


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

A few years ago I used an activated carbon filter made for face masks to filter the DIY CO2 I was using. While I was using it I had no yeast snot show up in the airstone I used then to bubble the CO2 into a reactor. But, eventually I had water get into the filter, and it became ineffective, followed immediately by a buildup of the yeast snot on the airstone. So, the principle works and works very well. Your idea of a jar full of loose activated carbon chunks should work much better than my crude set up did.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

A DIY bubble counter/gas separator will also do the job.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Rex. I did have a bubble counter/gas seperator, but the yeast snot still showed up near the end of the CO2 production period.


----------

